# Solved: Anti-virus for Blackberry Playbook



## MadMonkey69 (Feb 3, 2010)

My friend has just treated his wife to a Blackberry Playbook, and has asked me the question, Does it need any Anti-Virus and if so which one is recommended ?  I have no idea myself.....

Any advice would be GREAT.....Thanks


----------



## abtekk (Jan 2, 2013)

Nope, it would not need any.


----------



## MadMonkey69 (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the help :up:


----------



## sportzriter13 (Aug 23, 2010)

I was just about to say the same. Blackberry is very serious about security and privacy, even when it gets them in hot water with foreign governments.


----------

